# Going to C.R.A.R.C.



## FrogFever (Aug 12, 2011)

My girl and I are going to Costa Rica in 8 days... First time I've ever traveled out of the country. 
A fellow DB member recommended we check out the CRARC... 
Our main stay will be at Samasati Nature Retreat, but just confirmed today that we are staying a night at the reserve in Brian Kubicki's guest house. He will be giving us a 3 hour tour at night! It still hasn't hit me that I will be experiencing the ultimate frog lovers paradise in a matter of days! Ahhhh!
Has anyone visited there before? Any tips, advice, or things I should bring? 
I can't even begin to imagine what it will be like, which is the best part!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Glad to hear you get to go man. Gotta get tons of pictures!


----------



## FrogFever (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks Adam! So glad you mentioned this to me. My life will be changed forever!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

all the ppl that went on the Blackjungle got to experience Brian's place and they had amazing pics to show. I am hoping to make it down there in April.


----------



## wcsbackwards (Oct 4, 2008)

I went to CR in summer of 2009. The best tip I can give is be patient while driving in San Jose, it gets better once you get out of the city. Also, get a GPS with your rental car.


----------



## FrogFever (Aug 12, 2011)

Haha. I've that drivers kind of just whatever they want. I don't plan on doing much driving in city. I'm hoping the country side drive will be enjoyable. Bringing GPS with.


----------



## wcsbackwards (Oct 4, 2008)

Yeah, drivers and especially motorcyclists do whatever they want. Be careful in the round-a-bouts in the city when you're trying to get on the highway, it's a clusterf*ck. When you actually get on the highway, if you notice hearts painted on the road...those indicate past accidents in which someone has died. There are also different laws concerning accidents in CR. I was told you CANNOT move the cars if you get in an accident until the police arrive to take a report. It's starting to sounds a little ominous. I'm sure you'll be fine if you stay patient. Also, if you're driving out in the country and you suddenly see a bunch of foliage clumped on the side of the road, that's the CR way of indicating to other drivers that there is a stopped car ahead.

The GPS you can get with your rental will be pre-loaded with CR roadmaps. I'm not sure if a standard handheld or a U.S. car-GPS will have it.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Sep 12, 2010)

FrogFever said:


> My girl and I are going to Costa Rica in 8 days... First time I've ever traveled out of the country.
> A fellow DB member recommended we check out the CRARC...
> Our main stay will be at Samasati Nature Retreat, but just confirmed today that we are staying a night at the reserve in Brian Kubicki's guest house. He will be giving us a 3 hour tour at night! It still hasn't hit me that I will be experiencing the ultimate frog lovers paradise in a matter of days! Ahhhh!
> Has anyone visited there before? Any tips, advice, or things I should bring?
> I can't even begin to imagine what it will be like, which is the best part!


What did you say?!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Bring a good head lamp, camera and willingness to let Brian show you something incredible.


----------



## FrogFever (Aug 12, 2011)

CRARC update:

Just got back yesterday. 10 days in Costa Rica.
The best day was the day/night with Brian Kubicki, obviously!

Daytime Tour










The pond area that Brian made next to his guest house. A bunch of red eye tads among others.


















Blue Jeans



























Black Jeans



























Juvenile Green and Black









I'm not sure which Pumilio morph this is. He was found at Samasati Nature Retreat near Puerto Viejo...There were hundreds of them.









Nighttime Tour

Don't remember what this guy was called either.









Valerio


















Lemur









My girl had this find when both Brian and I missed it.


















Breeding tub that both Lemurs and Calcarifers used









And finally, the frog I most wanted to see... the frog that was the hardest to find, the Splendid leaf frog (calcarifer). Brian spotted this guy from 30 feet away on top of a leaf amongst the darkness. He certainly knows what to look for!



























I can not say enough great things about Brian and his work. He was incredibly friendly and knowledgeable and literally gave us 8 hours worth of tours in one day. What a stand up guy.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

So glad you enjoyed. The unnamed sp. was R. warszewitschii

The pumilio near PV are an extenion of what we call Bri Bri. 

I encourage everyone to visit Brian.


----------



## FrogFever (Aug 12, 2011)

stemcellular said:


> So glad you enjoyed. The unnamed sp. was R. warszewitschii
> 
> The pumilio near PV are an extenion of what we call Bri Bri.


Haha. Yep! Thats the one! He said that name so many times during the night and I knew I wasn't gonna be able to grasp it. Even seeing how its written I still can't say it!

We were 7 km from Bri Bri so that sounds right.


----------

